# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Κατώφλι Καλής Λειτουργίας (MRAR)

## Diamadis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Έχω μια Vodafone VDSL 50 από ΑΚ. Είμαι στα 70 μέτρα από το ΑΚ (ένα τετράγωνο) και συγκεκριμένα το 658 στο Παγκράτι. Η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε πρώτη φορά κάπου προς το τέλος του 2015 και συγχρόνιζε στα 40-42mbps. Από τότε σταδιακά ο συγχρονισμός έπεφτε και στις αρχές του 2019 ήμουν περίπου στα 34-35mbps. Τον Μάιο έγινε μια αίτηση για νέα γραμμή στην πολυκατοικία σε άλλο διαμέρισμα και την ημέρα που έγινε η σύνδεση, η δική μου γραμμή έπεσε στα 24-25mbps. Μίλησα με την Vodafone, ήρθε τεχνικός πολλές φορές, διαπίστωσε οτι δεν υπάρχει θέμα με την καλωδίωση της οικοδομής μου, έγινε έλεγχος στο ΑΚ και με ενημέρωσαν οτι εκεί μετρούσαν 50. Έπειτα ζήτησα να δηλωθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για να ελεγχθεί το κομμάτι από το Α/Κ στο κτήριο μου. Από την Vodafone μου είπαν πως δεν μπορούν να το δηλώσουν σαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ γιατι είναι εντός των ορίων, παρόλο που μου έλεγαν τηλεφωνικά πως το όριο είναι μέχρι 30% πτώση και εγώ είχα 50%.

Έκανα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και σήμερα μου απάντησε η Vodafone πως οι τιμές της μέγιστης δυνατής ταχύτητας μεταφοράς δεδομένων στο κανάλι καθόδου (Download Attainable Rate) και σε συγκεκριμένο εύρος απόσβεσης στην σύνδεση του καταναλωτή, βρίσκονται άνω του κατωφλίου καλής λειτουργίας (MRAR), όπως αυτό έχει προσδιοριστεί από τη διαδικασία "Αποτύπωσης Ευρυζωνικών Χαρακτηριστικών Δικτύου". Ως αποτέλεσμα, τηρώντας τα οριζόμενα στο Ισχύον Κανονιστικό Πλαίσιο περί χαμηλής ταχύτητας, δεν προέβη στην υποβολή αιτήματος στον ΟΤΕ.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος ποιο είναι το Κατώφλι Καλής Λειτουργίας (MRAR) γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι δεν αναφέρουν νούμερα, κάτι που θα περίμενα σε απάντηση επίσημης καταγγελίας. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία σχετικά με τι άλλες ενέργειες μπορώ να κάνω;

Παρακάτω τα στοιχεία της γραμμής όπως είναι σήμερα:

----------


## sweet dreams

*Καταχώρηση βλάβης για υπηρεσίες VPU Light*


*Spoiler:*





*Καταχώρηση βλάβης για υπηρεσίες VPU Light*

Η διαδικασία καταχώρησης βλάβης VPU light που θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει ο Τ.Π. -με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση ειδική βλάβης μετά από προκαταρκτικό έλεγχο- είναι η ακόλουθη:
Ο Τ.Π. ελέγχει ότι το πρόβλημα δεν οφείλεται στο δίκτυο ευθύνης του, με κατάλληλο έλεγχο από το σημείο οριοθέτησης στις εγκαταστάσεις του τελικού πελάτη.
Για τις περιπτώσεις που το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ο πελάτης του Τ.Π. είναι χαμηλή ταχύτητα και εφόσον η δηλωμένη υποβάθμιση δεν ξεπερνά το είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%) της συνολικής ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (upstream και downstream) της υπηρεσίας του τελικού χρήστη, ο Τ.Π. δεν θα δηλώνει βλάβη με σύμπτωμα «Χαμηλή Ταχύτητα xDSL». Ειδικά σε περίπτωση που η εκάστοτε ταχύτητα που καταγράφεται στο Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ μετά από μέτρηση ευρυζωνικότητας στο πλαίσιο άρσης βλάβης με σύμπτωμα «ΧΜΤ – ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ» είναι μικρότερη από το 80% της ονομαστικής τιμής ταχύτητας του τρέχοντος εμπορικού πακέτου ή από την ταχύτητα του αμέσως μικρότερου πακέτου χονδρικής από το τρέχον, ο Τ.Π. δύναται να υποβάλει ατελώς αίτημα υποβάθμισης για τη συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση σε εμπορικά διαθέσιμο πακέτο χαμηλότερης ταχύτητας, το οποίο θα ολοκληρώνεται σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα στην Προσφορά Αναφοράς Χονδρικής Τοπικής Πρόσβασης . Μέσα από κατάλληλο μενού στο Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ ο Τ.Π. συμπληρώνει τη κατάλληλη φόρμα δήλωσης βλάβης.

23.2.3.4 Πορεία των αιτημάτων βλάβης για υπηρεσίες VPU light
Μέσω του Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ, οι Τ.Π. έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθούν συνολικά την πορεία της βλάβης από τη δήλωση μέχρι και την άρση της.
Πριν την υποβολή βλάβης, ο Τ.Π. υποχρεούται αρχικά να διερευνήσει και να εντοπίσει τη βλάβη, αποκλείοντας αίτια που μπορεί να οφείλονται σε τμήμα δικτύου το οποίο υπάγεται στην αρμοδιότητά του (π.χ. εσωτερική καλωδίωση). Εάν διαπιστώσει ότι η βλάβη οφείλεται στο τμήμα του δικτύου το οποίο υπάγεται στην αρμοδιότητά του, αποκαθιστά τη βλάβη. Εάν διαπιστώσει ότι η βλάβη δεν εντοπίζεται σε αυτό αλλά στο τμήμα αρμοδιότητας του ΟΤΕ, προχωρά στην αναγγελία της βλάβης.
Ο ΟΤΕ προχωρά σε όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την άρση της βλάβης. Αν το σύμπτωμα της βλάβης είναι ο χαμηλός συγχρονισμός, και το πρόβλημα δεν αποκαθίσταται με άλλες ενέργειες του τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ, τότε ο τεχνικός ΟΤΕ προχωρά σε αλλαγή ορίου την οποία εκτελεί τουλάχιστον δύο φορές. Ανάλογα με την έκβαση του ελέγχου της βλάβης, σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, θα ενημερωθεί συστημικά το Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ οπότε τελικά θα ενημερωθεί σχετικά ο Τ.Π..
Στην Αναζήτηση Βλαβών του Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ θα υπάρχει στήλη στην οποία για κάθε βλάβη καταγράφεται ποια ήταν η αιτία και ποια η υπαιτιότητα της βλάβης (ΟΤΕ ή Παρόχου). 
Σε περίπτωση που από τον έλεγχο της βλάβης προκύψει ότι δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο ευθύνης ΟΤΕ, η βλάβη κλείνει με υπαιτιότητα Παρόχου και ο Τ.Π. χρεώνεται με το αντίστοιχο εφάπαξ τέλος ανάλογα με τις ενέργειες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν.
Με την άρση της βλάβης από τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, ο Τ.Π. θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να επαναλάβει τον έλεγχο καλής λειτουργίας της υπηρεσίας από το σημείο οριοθέτησης στις εγκαταστάσεις του τελικού πελάτη, και αν δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος με την άρση της, να δηλώσει
μη αποδοχή.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση εφόσον η βλάβη αφορά σύμπτωμα «Χαμηλή Ταχύτητα xDSL» ο Τ.Π. δύναται να υποβάλει αίτημα για την πραγματοποίηση Συνδυαστικού Ραντεβού (ΣΡ) σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 5.2.5. Το αίτημα θα προωθείται στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ για απομακρυσμένο επανέλεγχο και στη συνέχεια:
???? Είτε θα επιλύεται με υπαιτιότητα ΟΤΕ εφόσον από τον απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο διαπιστωθεί πρόβλημα το οποίο είναι εφικτή η άρση του μέσω συστήματος διαχείρισης οπότε το ΣΡ θα κλείνει με υπαιτιότητα ΟΤΕ αλλά ο Τ.Π. δεν θα χρεώνει τον ΟΤΕ για το ΣΡ, εφόσον
ακυρωθεί σύμφωνα με τα όσα ορίζονται στην παράγραφο 5.2.5.11.
???? Είτε θα ακολουθείται η κάτωθι διαδικασία πραγματοποίησης του ΣΡ και συγκεκριμένα:
???? Ο τεχνικός του Τ.Π. και του ΟΤΕ θα βρίσκονται από κοινού στο Α/Κ που εξυπηρετεί τη συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση VPU light (προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρξει οποιαδήποτε καθυστέρηση ή αδυναμία συνεύρεσης λόγω ασαφούς διεύθυνσης στις εγκαταστάσεις του τελικού πελάτη). Στη συνέχεια θα μεταβαίνουν απευθείας από κοινού στο σημείο οριοθέτησης της υπηρεσίας, στις εγκαταστάσεις του τελικού πελάτη, χωρίς να πραγματοποιείται κάποιος έλεγχος στο Α/Κ.
???? Τόσο ο Τ.Π. όσο και ο ΟΤΕ θα πραγματοποιούν την ίδια μέτρηση ελέγχου (ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού downstream) από το σημείο οριοθέτησης και θα αναγράφουν τα αποτελέσματα σε κατάλληλο δελτίο συνδυαστικής επίσκεψης (παράγραφος 23.6).
???? Εφόσον από τις μετρήσεις προκύπτει απόκλιση μεγαλύτερη από το είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%) της συνολικής ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (upstream και downstream) της υπηρεσίας του τελικού χρήστη, ο ΟΤΕ προβαίνει στις όποιες ενέργειες για την άρση του προβλήματος
συμπεριλαμβανομένης, αν δεν αρθεί το πρόβλημα με άλλον τρόπο, και την αλλαγή ορίου δύο φορές και καταχωρεί στο δελτίο την ευρυζωνική μέτρηση που πραγματοποίησε μετά την άρση, ενώ το συνδυαστικό ραντεβού κλείνει με υπαιτιότητα ΟΤΕ και ο Τ.Π. δύναται να
χρεώσει τον ΟΤΕ με το τέλος άσκοπης μετάβασης για το συνδυαστικό ραντεβού. Το ύψος του τέλους άσκοπης μετάβασης για το συνδυαστικό ραντεβού, εκτός αν άλλως συμφωνηθεί από τα μέρη, ορίζεται στο ύψος των αντίστοιχων τελών που χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ τον Τ.Π., όπως αυτό εγκρίνεται ετησίως από την ΕΕΤΤ στο πλαίσιο του κοστολογικού ελέγχου του ΟΤΕ.
???? Εφόσον από τις μετρήσεις δεν διαπιστώνεται απόκλιση μεγαλύτερη από το είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%) της συνολικής ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (upstream και downstream) της υπηρεσίας του τελικού χρήστη, το ραντεβού θα κλείνει με υπαιτιότητα Παρόχου και ο Τ.Π.
χρεώνεται το τέλος άσκοπης μετάβασης για το συνδυαστικό ραντεβού.
???? Κατά τα λοιπά, όσον αφορά στην ενημέρωση του Τ.Π. για την πραγματοποίηση του συνδυαστικού ραντεβού, ισχύουν οι ίδιες διαδικασίες με αυτές που περιγράφονται στην παράγραφο 5.2.5 της παρούσας Προσφοράς Αναφοράς (εμφάνιση ημερομηνίας ραντεβού
και χρονικού παραθύρου τριάντα λεπτών για τον προγραμματισμό των ραντεβού και ολοκλήρωση του συνδυαστικού ραντεβού με τον κατάλληλο κωδικό άρσης βλάβης ανάλογα την έκβαση που είχε).
Όταν η μετάβαση συνεργείου του ΟΤΕ στο χώρο του τελικού χρήστη είναι αναγκαία για τεχνικούς λόγους, αυτή θα πραγματοποιείται εντός του χρονικού παραθύρου τεσσάρων εργάσιμων ωρών όπως αυτό προσδιορίστηκε στην §5.2.1.10.
Κατά τη μετάβαση του συνεργείου του ΟΤΕ στο χώρο του τελικού χρήστη για την πραγματοποίηση εργασιών συντήρησης (π.χ. άρση βλάβης), δεν θα γίνονται επεμβάσεις οι οποίες θα επηρεάζουν τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει ο Τ.Π. Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σε κάθε περίπτωση θα επισυνάπτει φωτογραφία του σημείου επίσκεψης, συνοδευόμενη από τα στοιχεία του τεχνικού τμήματος την ημερομηνία, την ώρα επίσκεψης και τις συντεταγμένες του σημείου λήψης της φωτογραφίας. Το συνημμένο αποδεικτικό επίσκεψης θα υπάρχει στο Π/Σ. Ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει άσκοπη μετάβαση μετά την επίσκεψη του τεχνικού του στο χώρο του πελάτη σε περίπτωση που διαπιστωθεί ότι η υπαιτιότητα της βλάβης είναι του Τ.Π. ή το οίκημα ευρέθη κλειστό. Στην περίπτωση που κατά την αρχική δήλωση βλάβης δεν ήταν δυνατή η πρόσβαση στο χώρο του πελάτη του Τ.Π. (ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ) και συνεπώς δεν ήταν δυνατή η άρση της βλάβης από τον ΟΤΕ, ο Τ.Π., θα χρεώνεται με το τέλος άσκοπης μετάβασης της αρχικής βλάβης. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ο Τ.Π. δεν θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να δηλώσει μη αποδοχή άρσης για τη συγκεκριμένη βλάβη.

Βλάβες που υποβάλλονται από τον Τ.Π. με σύμπτωμα «Χαμηλή Ταχύτητα xDSL» και κατά τον έλεγχο της βλάβης ο ΟΤΕ λάβει μέτρηση ευρυζωνικότητας η οποία αποκλίνει έως και είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%) της συνολικής ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (upstream και downstream) της υπηρεσίας του τελικού χρήστη, θα κλείνουν με υπαιτιότητα Τ.Π. και ο Τ.Π. χρεώνεται με το αντίστοιχο εφάπαξ τέλος ανάλογα με τις ενέργειες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν.
Σε περίπτωση που η εκάστοτε ταχύτητα που καταγράφεται στο Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ μετά από μέτρηση ευρυζωνικότητας που κάνει συνεργείο ΟΤΕ, στο πλαίσιο άρσης βλάβης για μία συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση είναι μικρότερη από την ονομαστική ταχύτητα του αμέσως χαμηλότερου πακέτου από αυτό που παρήγγειλε ο Τ.Π., ο τελευταίος δύναται να υποβάλει ατελώς αίτημα υποβάθμισης για τη συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση σε εμπορικά διαθέσιμο πακέτο χαμηλότερης ταχύτητας, το οποίο θα ολοκληρώνεται σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα στην παρούσας Προσφοράς Αναφοράς.
Για τις βλάβες που δηλώνονται με σύμπτωμα «Συχνές Αποσυνδέσεις», οι αποσυνδέσεις θα πρέπει να οφείλονται στο φυσικό μέσο περιοχής ευθύνης ΟΤΕ και να έχει αποκλειστεί η πιθανότητα προβλήματος στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση. Η συχνότητα δε των αποσυνδέσεων θαπρέπει να είναι τέτοια που να επιτρέπει την ανίχνευσή τους κατά το σχετικό έλεγχο και αποδεδειγμένα να επηρεάζει την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση η βλάβη θα κλείνει με υπαιτιότητα Τ.Π. ο οποίος θα χρεώνεται και το τέλος άσκοπης απασχόλησης ή
άσκοπης μετάβασης ανάλογα τις ενέργειες που απαιτήθηκαν για τον έλεγχο της βλάβης.
Σημειώνεται ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση, ο Τ.Π. θα μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να ελέγχει την πορεία του αιτήματος βλάβης μέσα από το Π.Σ. ΟΤΕ.

----------


## gus73

Από το ίδιο Φύλλο
 Ως κατώφλι καλής λειτουργίας ορίζεται το 3rd percentile του δείγματος, δηλαδή η ελάχιστη τιμή που προκύπτει αν από το σύνολο των βρόχων της ομάδας εξαιρεθεί το 3% (τρία τοις εκατό) αυτών που εμφανίζει τις χαμηλότερες τιμές του μεγέθους “Attainable Rate” (με βάση τις μετρήσεις που λήφθηκαν κατά τη στιγμή συλλογής των στοιχείων για το εν λόγω ΑΚ). Το κατώφλι αυτό του Attainable Rate (Minimum Required Atainable Rate – MRAR) θα καθορίζει τη δυνατότητα βλαβοληψίας λόγω «χαμηλής ταχύτητας»
Το αναφέρει μόνο για ADSL από Α/Κ, για VDSL δεν βρήκα κάτι.

Πάντως η παραπάνω διαδικασία καταχώρησης βλάβης αφορά VPU όπως γράφει ο @sweet dreams, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει το ίδιο για σένα που παίρνεις από Α/Κ, ή είσαι στην περίπτωση με το MRAR (φοβάμαι το 2ο).

Στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, πόσο μέτρησαν; Αν και εκεί μετράνε το ίδιο, ζήτα έκπτωση ή υποβάθμιση σε 30αρα αν δε σε νοιάζει το upload. Μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί καμπίνα στην περιοχή σου (ή να κόψει το internet ο γείτονας με τη νέα γραμμή) θεωρώ πως δύσκολα θα βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## sweet dreams

Aυτό που έχεις ανεβάσει είναι μέσα στην ενότητα:
*ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 26. ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΣΗΣ & ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΩΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ*


*Spoiler:*




			«ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 26. ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΣΗΣ & ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΩΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ
26.1 Τοπικός Βρόχος
26.1.1 ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ
Προϋποθέσεις:
• Οι Τ.Π. και ο ΟΤΕ συλλέγουν τα στοιχεία συνδέσεων ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης σε ετήσια βάση και τα αποστέλλουν στην ΕΕΤΤ μέχρι την 31η Μαΐου κάθε έτους.
Η ΕΕΤΤ προωθεί τα στοιχεία των Τ.Π. στον ΟΤΕ, αφού πρώτα έχει αφαιρέσει την πληροφορία που αφορά τον αριθμό βρόχου του κάθε συνδρομητή, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την βλαβοληψία των περιπτώσεων με σύμπτωμα Χαμηλός Συχρονισμός ΤοΒ για το επόμενο ημερολογιακό έτος.
• Ο ΟΤΕ αποθηκεύει τα στοιχεία των Τ.Π. σε βάση δεδομένων προκειμένου να είναι εφικτή η περαιτέρω επεξεργασία τους.
Περιορισμοί:
• Τα στοιχεία αφορούν μόνο Ethernet ADSL DSLAM, εγκατεστημένα μόνο σε Α/Κ.
• Η συλλογή γίνεται σε συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα συλλογής εντός του 2ου 15νθήμερου του Μαΐου εκάστου έτους. Σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα η συλλογή των στοιχείων επαναλαμβάνεται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα (π.χ. ανά 4 ώρες) προκειμένου να ελαχιστοποιηθεί το πλήθος των CPE που κατά τη διάρκεια της συλλογής δεν είναι συγχρονισμένα.
• Τα στοιχεία που θα συλλέγονται κατ΄ ελάχιστο από τους Τ.Π. θα είναι τα εξής:
i. Κωδικός Αστικού Κέντρου
ii. Αριθμός Βρόχου (Τ.Π.),
iii. Upload Attenuation (σε dB),
iv. Upload attainable rate (σε Kbps),
v. Download Attenuation (σε dB),
vi. Download attainable rate (σε Kbps),
Επεξεργασία στοιχείων:
Η επεξεργασία των ανωτέρω στοιχείων, η οποία λαμβάνει υπόψη και την αντίστοιχη πληροφορία για τις γραμμές που λειτουργούν στον ΟΤΕ, γίνεται αυτόματα από ειδική εφαρμογή του Π/Σ ΟΤΕ. Τα στοιχεία προκειμένου να είναι επεξεργάσιμα πρέπει απαραίτητα να υπακούουν στους παρακάτω κανόνες μορφοποίησης καθώς και διαλογής στοιχείων:
I. Μορφοποίηση στοιχείων ώστε να είναι επεξεργάσιμα:
a. Διαχωριστικό δεκαδικών ψηφίων: «,»
b. Τιμές attainable rate (up & down): Μονάδα μέτρησης το kbps, χωρίς δεκαδικά ψηφία
c. Τιμές attenuation (up & down): Μονάδα μέτρησης το dB, ένα (1) δεκαδικό ψηφίο
II. Διαλογή στοιχείων:
Εξαιρούνται συνδέσεις για τις οποίες ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα:
- δεν έχουν τιμές (το modem του Τελικού Χρήστη δεν ήταν συγχρονισμένο κατά το διάστημα συλλογής)
- έχουν τιμές εκτός ορίων:
• στοιχεία με μηδενικές τιμές attenuation ή attainable rate (up ή down),
• στοιχεία με μεγαλύτερες τιμές συγχρονισμού από τη θεωρητική τιμή των 24Mbps (24.576Kbs) λόγω σφάλματος π.χ. της αναφοράς του DSLAM, κ.τ.λ.
Ομαδοποίηση στοιχείων:
Προκειμένου να υπάρξει πλήθος δεδομένων ικανό ώστε να εφαρμοστούν κανόνες ελέγχου ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού και να προκύψει η εξαγωγή της σχετικής καμπύλης, η εφαρμογή πραγματοποιεί ομαδοποίηση σε βήματα 5db του attenuation. Έτσι προκύπτουν οι ακόλουθες ομάδες attenuation:
Ομάδα 5dB: Περιλαμβάνει τις μετρήσεις με attenuation στο διάστημα 2,6dB-7,5dB
Ομάδα 10dB: Περιλαμβάνει τις μετρήσεις με attenuation στο διάστημα 7,6dB-12.5dB...Κτλ. Αντίστοιχα.
Επεξεργασία στοιχείων ανά ΑΚ:
Η εφαρμογή στη συνέχεια, επεξεργάζεται κάθε ομάδα Attenuation (του προηγούμενου βήματος ταξινομώντας τους βρόχους της ομάδας ως προς την τιμή του Attainable Rate.
Ως κατώφλι καλής λειτουργίας ορίζεται το 3rd percentile του δείγματος, δηλαδή η ελάχιστη τιμή που προκύπτει αν από το σύνολο των βρόχων της ομάδας εξαιρεθεί το 3% (τρία τοις εκατό) αυτών που εμφανίζει τις χαμηλότερες τιμές του μεγέθους “Attainable Rate”(με βάση τις μετρήσεις που λήφθηκαν κατά τη στιγμή συλλογής των στοιχείων για το εν λόγω ΑΚ). 
Το κατώφλι αυτό του Attainable Rate (Minimum Required Atainable Rate – MRAR) θα καθορίζει τη δυνατότητα βλαβοληψίας λόγω «χαμηλής ταχύτητας».
• Ανάρτηση στοιχείων
Για κάθε Α/Κ και για κάθε ομάδα attenuation, θα αναρτάται στο Π/Σ ΟΤΕ αναφορά, με τις υπολογισμένες τιμές MRAR. Η εν λόγω αναφορά θα είναι ορατή σε όλους τους Παρόχους.
Η ανάρτηση και εφαρμογή των νέων τιμών MRAR θα πραγματοποιείται εντός του επόμενου από τη συλλογή τριμήνου. Η ακριβής ημερομηνία ανάρτησης και εφαρμογής θα ανακοινώνεται εντός ευλόγου χρονικού διαστήματος από τον ΟΤΕ.
26.1.2 Line Profile για έλεγχο γραμμής
Το ADSL profile που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για έλεγχο της γραμμής θα πρέπει να έχει τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά:
ΠΑΡΑΜΕΤΡΟΣ ΤΙΜΗ
ADSL Operating Mode: All
Line Type: Interleaved
Adapt Mode in Downstream: Adaptation
At Startup
ATU-C(Downstream) Interleaved Min.
Tx Rate (kbit/s): 128
ATU-C(Downstream) Interleaved Max.
Tx Rate (kbit/s): 24576
ATU-R(Upstream) Interleaved Min. Tx
Rate (kbit/s): 128
ATU-R(Upstream) Interleaved Max. Tx
Rate (kbit/s): 1024
ATU-R(Downstream) Target SNR Mgn.
(dB): 10
ATU-R(Downstream) Min. SNR Mgn.
(dB): 0
ATU-R(Downstream) Max. SNR Mgn.
(dB): 16
ATU-C(Upstream) Target SNR Mgn.
(dB): 10
ATU-C(Upstream) Min. SNR Mgn. (dB): 0
ATU-C(Upstream) Max. SNR Mgn. (dB): 16
ATU-C(Downstream) Max. Interleaved
Delay (ms): 1
ATU-R(Upstream) Max. Interleaved
Delay (ms): 1
»
Το Παράρτημα 26 του κειμένου της Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης αφορούσε πρόταση του ΟΤΕ στο πλαίσιο της Προσφοράς Αναφοράς σχετικά με διαδικασία αποτύπωσης των ποιοτικών χαρακτηριστικών του δικτύου, βάσει συλλογής στοιχείων των συνδέσεων ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης και παροχής δυνατότητας στους παρόχους να αιτηθούν την βελτίωση των ποιοτικών χαρακτηριστικών μιας σύνδεσης με παράλληλη χρέωση με το κατάλληλο εφάπαξ τέλος με βάση τις ενέργειες που πραγματοποίησε ο τεχνικός ΟΤΕ. Η προτεινόμενη διαδικασία αποτύπωσης προβλέπει τη δημιουργία και τήρηση από την ΕΕΤΤ μίας βάσης δεδομένων στην οποία θα καταχωρούνται τα στοιχεία σχετικά με τα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά του
δικτύου που αποστέλλουν οι πάροχοι.
Η πρόταση αυτή του ΟΤΕ συνοδευόταν στο κείμενο Διαβούλευσης από την πλήρη διαγραφή από το Παράρτημα 5, οποιασδήποτε πρόβλεψης για έλεγχο χαμηλού συγχρονισμού κατά την βλαβοδιαχείριση μίας σύνδεσης.
Η ΕΕΤΤ θεωρεί ότι η υπηρεσία ελέγχου των ποιοτικών χαρακτηριστικών του δικτύου δεν θα πρέπει να αποτελεί υπηρεσία την οποία προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ μόνο μετά από αίτημα του παρόχου, αλλά θα πρέπει να προβλέπεται στο πλαίσιο της διαδικασίας βλαβοδιαχείρισης.
Στο πλαίσιο αυτό εισάγονται οι νέες υποενότητες 5.2.2 και 5.2.3 στο Παράρτημα 5, οι οποίες προβλέπουν την εισαγωγή της διαδικασίας ελέγχου βλάβης με σύμπτωμα Χαμηλός Συγχρονισμός ΤοΒ ή ΤοΥΒ και περιγράφουν τις προϋποθέσεις για την δήλωσή της και τις ενέργειες που πραγματοποιούνται από τον τεχνικό ΟΤΕ και τους παρόχους για την άρση αυτής. Η νέα αυτή διαδικασία βλαβοδιαχείρισης χαμηλού συγχρονισμού περιλαμβάνεται και σε μεταγενέστερη πρόταση του ΟΤΕ (μετά τη δημόσια διαβούλευση) η οποία υποβλήθηκε στην ΕΕΤΤ με αρ. πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 35711/3-12-2018 “RUO 2017 ver 6”.
Παράλληλα, τροποποιείται το Παράρτημα 26 έτσι ώστε οι εκεί προβλεπόμενες διατάξεις να περιγράφουν την διαδικασία για τον καθορισμό του κατωφλίου το οποίο θα καθορίσει τις προϋποθέσεις για την δήλωση μίας βλάβης ως βλάβη χαμηλού συγχρονισμού. Η ανάπτυξη και τήρηση της βάσης αυτής από την ΕΕΤΤ, τροποποιείται έτσι ώστε η βάση να τηρείται από τον ΟΤΕ, ωστόσο, τα στοιχεία που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν σε αυτήν, προωθούνται αρχικά από τους παρόχους στην ΕΕΤΤ η οποία αφαιρεί πληροφορίες βρόχου και τα προωθεί στον ΟΤΕ.
Ο χρόνος συλλογής των στοιχείων ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων ορίζεται τον Μάιο κάθε έτους, με σκοπό η πρώτη συλλογή να γίνει τον Μάιο του 2019 για να επιταχυνθεί η εφαρμογή της νέας διαδικασίας. Επίσης, διαγράφεται η διαφοροποίηση της προσέγγισης υπολογισμού του κατωφλίου στις περιπτώσεις όπου, όπως καθοριζόταν στο κείμενο διαβούλευσης, δεν υπήρχε στατιστικά επαρκές δείγμα, καθώς δεν καθορίζεται πώς κρίνεται η επάρκεια του δείγματος.
Μετά την εφαρμογή της νέας αυτής διαδικασίας, βάσει των πραγματικών πλέον δεδομένων θα επαναξιολογηθούν οι προδιαγραφές της.
Τέλος, αφαιρείται από το Παράρτημα 26 και εντάσσεται στο Παράρτημα 5 διαδικασία άρσης βλάβης στον ΤοΥΒ για θέματα χαμηλού συγχρονισμού η οποία πραγματοποιείται με συνδυαστικό ραντεβού και έχει SLA τριών εργασίμων ημερών. Ο χρόνος αυτός θα επανεξεταστεί σε μεταγενέστερο στάδιο μετά την εφαρμογή της τροποποίησης και την εξαγωγή πραγματικών δεδομένων.
Σχετικά σχόλια κατατέθηκαν στο πλαίσιο της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης την οποία διεξήγαγε η ΕΕΤΤ αναφορικά με την υποβληθείσα από τον ΟΤΕ Προσφορά Αναφοράς.



Aυτό δείχνει ότι είναι στα πλαίσια συλλογής στοιχείων και αφορά τον ΟΤΕ, τους Τ.Π. και την ΕΕΤΤ.

Αυτό που αναφέρεται αρκετές φορές και αφορά εμάς πρέπει να είναι το παρακάτω:



> «Ειδικά σε περίπτωση που η δυσλειτουργία αφορά σύμπτωμα χαμηλής ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού, ακολουθείται η παραπάνω διαδικασία μη αποδοχής παράδοσης με σύμπτωμα ευρυζωνικότητας, αλλά ο Πάροχος έχει δυνατότητα να δηλώσει μη αποδοχή παράδοσης μόνον εάν η δηλωμένη υποβάθμιση ξεπερνά το είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%) της συνολικής ονομαστικής ταχύτητας(upstream και downstream) της υπηρεσίας του τελικού χρήστη. 
> Εφόσον κατά τον επανέλεγχο της καλής λειτουργίας απαιτηθεί μετάβαση τεχνικού, πραγματοποιείται επιπλέον μέτρηση της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού downstream και upstream αφού γίνει ο έλεγχος ή (εάν απαιτηθεί) η άρση της δυσλειτουργίας. Σε περίπτωση που από τον επανέλεγχο του ΟΤΕ διαπιστωθεί ότι δεν τηρούνται οι παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις, ο επανέλεγχος κλείνει με υπαιτιότητα Παρόχου.»
> *Το ποσοστό της δηλωμένης υποβάθμισης τροποποιήθηκε σε 20% (από 30%), επί της συνολικής ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (άθροισμα upstream και downsteam) της υπηρεσίας του τελικού χρήστη. 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ θεωρεί ότι το ποσοστό 30% είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο για υπηρεσίες οι οποίες προσφέρουν υψηλές ταχύτητες, ενώ μια υποβάθμιση αυτής της τάξης, δεν πρέπει να είναι αποδεκτή χωρίς αντίστοιχη υποβάθμιση πακέτου, για λόγους προστασίας καταναλωτή. Ανάλογη πρόβλεψη έχει εισαχθεί και στην Προσφορά Αναφοράς Κεντρικής Πρόσβασης, καθώς επίσης και στις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές του VLU.*
> 
> 168. Ο Πίνακας της υποενότητας 23.2.1.4 Στοιχεία Υπηρεσίας τροποποιείται ως εξής:
> Τύπος Υπηρεσίας Ρυθμός Καθόδου / Ανόδου (Kbps)
> *VPU light*
> έως 2048 / έως 512
> ...

----------


## gus73

> Aυτό που έχεις ανεβάσει είναι μέσα στην ενότητα:
> *ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 26. ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΣΗΣ & ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΩΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ*
> 
> Aυτό δείχνει ότι είναι στα πλαίσια συλλογής στοιχείων και αφορά τον ΟΤΕ, τους Τ.Π. και την ΕΕΤΤ.


 Ναι, και μάλιστα αναφέρεται και σε άλλη μια παράγραφο το ίδιο ακριβώς. Το επισήμανα για την απορία του @Diamadis, εξηγεί ακριβώς αυτό που του είπανε. Τι είναι το MRAR και πως με βάση αυτό καθορίζεται πότε θα δηλωθεί βλάβη λόγο χαμηλής ταχύτητας. 


  Αν και είναι τρελό…  ειδικά αν αυτά που γράφει ισχύουν και για VDSL…. Αν δηλαδή σε ένα Α/Κ είναι 10 VDSL 50αρες, οι 3 κλειδώνουν κάτω από 23 (το 3%), η τέταρτη 24Mbps, η πέμπτη 25Mbps και οι άλλες καρφί 50, τότε το 24mbps θεωρείτε η κατώτερη τιμή,  άρα η 25Mbps είναι πάνω από το MRAR, άρα νορμαλ και δεν δηλώνετε βλάβη!!!!!  Γιατί πάνω κάτω αυτό λένε το παλικάρι!!! Ελεος δλδ!!!


  Το παραπάνω αφορά μόνο Α/Κ, και όχι καμπίνες. 





> Αυτό που αναφέρεται αρκετές φορές και αφορά εμάς πρέπει να είναι το παρακάτω:


Αυτό αφορά VPU υπηρεσία, άρα καμπίνα. 


  Να πω την αλήθεια, όσο έχω διαβάσει το συγκεκριμένο Φύλλο, για VDSL από Α/Κ δεν είδα τίποτα. Μόνο ADSL από Α/Κ και μόνο VDSL από καμπίνες. Ή δεν το βρήκα, είναι και μεγάλο το άτιμο.


  Ισως υπάρχει κενό στις προδιαγραφές γιατί δε θα υπάρχουν VDSL από Α/Κ όταν ολοκληρωθούν οι καμπίνες, για αυτό και τα τρελά περί MRAR στα 25Mbps που λένε στον φίλο.

----------


## sweet dreams

Ο ts γράφει:



> Από την Vodafone μου είπαν πως δεν μπορούν να το δηλώσουν σαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ γιατι είναι εντός των ορίων, παρόλο που μου έλεγαν τηλεφωνικά πως *το όριο είναι μέχρι 30%* πτώση και εγώ είχα 50%.


Oπότε πάμε στην περίπτωση του 20% που λέει πιο πάνω 



> Το ποσοστό της δηλωμένης υποβάθμισης τροποποιήθηκε σε 20% (από 30%), επί της συνολικής ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (άθροισμα upstream και downsteam) της υπηρεσίας του τελικού χρήστη.


Απλά λένε ακόμη 30% γιατί έτσι τους συμφέρει, επίσης δεν είδα να γίνεται πουθενά διάκριση ανάμεσα σε Α/Κ και καμπίνα.

----------


## gus73

Το ότι λένε 30% είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Αν, λέμε τώρα, είχε 100αρα και έπιανε 60, 40% θα του λέγανε… τους έχω ικανούς!!!

Τηλεφωνικά του λέγανε το γενικό μπούσουλα. Και ας τους έλεγε τι 30% μου λέτε, 50% πτώση έχω.

Μετά την καταγγελία στη ΕΕΤΤ ήρθε η σωστή(?) απάντηση περί MRAR.

Στο Φύλλο δεν υπάρχει αναφορά για VDSL από Α/Κ. (ή δεν την είδα εγώ)

Εχει διαδικασίες για ADSL από Α/Κ (η περίπτωση του MRAR)

Εχει διαδικασίες για VDSL (αυτές που αναφέρεις) αλλά το αναφέρει ότι είναι για VPU, VPU light και VLU. Αυτές οι υπηρεσίες δίδονται μόνο από καμπίνα, άρα δεν ισχύουν οι διαδικασίες για Α/Κ.

Θεωρώ ότι το κανονιστικό πλαίσιο δημιουργήθηκε με βάση το ADSL μόνο από Α/Κ, VDSL μόνο από καμπίνα. Οπότε μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες (καμπίνες), υπάρχει κενό.

Φοβάμαι ότι τον φίλο τον πάνε με διαδικασίες ADSL λόγο Α/Κ, μιας και δεν υπάρχει κανονισμός για VDSL από Α/Κ.

Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να δέχονται MRAR στα 25mbps σε VDSL. Βέβαια είναι από DSLAM σε Α/Κ με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται, και ας είναι μόνο 70 μέτρα. Μάλλον κάποιου του τσιτώσαν τη γραμμή (γείτονας; ) και κάνει "λαμπατέρ" τις γειτονικές στο καλώδιο, ή ήταν οριακά και με την καινούργια έγινε το έλα να δεις!!!

----------


## sdikr

70 μέτρα με *20 attenuation* δεν υπάρχει,    μιλάμε για πάνω απο χιλιόμετρο

----------


## Diamadis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθεια!




> Στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, πόσο μέτρησαν;


25-26 πάνω κάτω τα ίδια δηλαδή και με το διαμέρισμα. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα με την καλωδίωση της οικοδομής, εξάλλου, είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη.





> Φοβάμαι ότι τον φίλο τον πάνε με διαδικασίες ADSL λόγο Α/Κ, μιας και δεν υπάρχει κανονισμός για VDSL από Α/Κ.


Είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνει αυτό, γιατί πριν μου απαντήσουν οτι δεν μπορούν να ενημερώσουν ΟΤΕ γύρισαν τη γραμμή μου σε ADSL την τελευταία φορά που ήρθε τεχνικός και κατέγραψαν μετρήσεις. Σαν ADSL κλείδωνε περίπου στα 14.





> 70 μέτρα με *20 attenuation* δεν υπάρχει,    μιλάμε για πάνω απο χιλιόμετρο


Για μήκος καλωδίου προφανώς δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πόσο είναι. Τα 70 μέτρα που ανέφερα είναι η απόσταση των δύο κτηρίων. http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=3153 Βρίσκομαι στη γωνία Μελισσού & Κοροίβου. Ακριβώς ένα οικοδομικό τετράγωνο μακριά. Το οτι είμαι συνδεδεμένος εκεί είναι συμπέρασμα από αυτά που μου είπε ο τεχνικός. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είμαι συνδεδεμένος αλλού; Υπάρχει τρόπος να το εξακριβώσω;

----------


## sweet dreams

Aυτό που σου έλεγαν που κολλάει;;



> Από την Vodafone μου είπαν πως δεν μπορούν να το δηλώσουν σαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ γιατι είναι εντός των ορίων, παρόλο που μου έλεγαν τηλεφωνικά πως το όριο είναι μέχρι 30% πτώση και εγώ είχα 50%.


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στις μετρήσεις που έχουν σχέση με το MRAR.

Μάλλον τζάμπα ασχολούμαστε, ότι θέλουν λένε και ότι θέλουν κάνουν, δεν βγάζεις άκρη, οπότε οι συζητήσεις είναι εντελώς φιλολογικού χαρακτήρα και απλά για να περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα μας, θα μείνεις εκεί ή θα φύγεις από εκεί και θα πας αλλού που θα ισχύουν και θα γίνονται πάλι τα ίδια, στο ίδιο έργο θεατές για πάρα πολλά χρόνια..........................................

----------


## sdikr

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθεια!
> 
> 
> 25-26 πάνω κάτω τα ίδια δηλαδή και με το διαμέρισμα. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα με την καλωδίωση της οικοδομής, εξάλλου, είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη.
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνει αυτό, γιατί πριν μου απαντήσουν οτι δεν μπορούν να ενημερώσουν ΟΤΕ γύρισαν τη γραμμή μου σε ADSL την τελευταία φορά που ήρθε τεχνικός και κατέγραψαν μετρήσεις. Σαν ADSL κλείδωνε περίπου στα 14.
> 
> ...


Με 20 attenuation σίγουρα δεν είσαι εκεί.

----------


## Diamadis

Είναι δυνατόν να είμαι τόσο κοντά σε ένα Α/Κ και να είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε άλλο; Στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας γράφει τον αριθμό του καφαο που ανήκω και είναι και αυτό αρκετά κοντά, στην απέναντι πλευρά του τετραγώνου.
Καθώς δεν γνωρίζω, αποκλείεις το υψηλό attenuation να οφείλετε σε κακή σύνδεση στο καφαο ή στον κατανεμητή ανάμεσα στο καφαο και την πολυκατοικία; Μιλάμε για κέντρο Αθήνας οπότε και τα δυο είναι πολύ παλιά. 
Σκέφτομαι να περάσω ένα πρωί από το ΑΚ αφού είναι δίπλα να ρωτήσω, μήπως με λυπηθεί κανένας και μου δώσει παραπάνω πληροφορίες.

----------


## sdikr

> Είναι δυνατόν να είμαι τόσο κοντά σε ένα Α/Κ και να είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε άλλο; Στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας γράφει τον αριθμό του καφαο που ανήκω και είναι και αυτό αρκετά κοντά, στην απέναντι πλευρά του τετραγώνου.
> Καθώς δεν γνωρίζω, αποκλείεις το υψηλό attenuation να οφείλετε σε κακή σύνδεση στο καφαο ή στον κατανεμητή ανάμεσα στο καφαο και την πολυκατοικία; Μιλάμε για κέντρο Αθήνας οπότε και τα δυο είναι πολύ παλιά. 
> Σκέφτομαι να περάσω ένα πρωί από το ΑΚ αφού είναι δίπλα να ρωτήσω, μήπως με λυπηθεί κανένας και μου δώσει παραπάνω πληροφορίες.


Δεν το αποκλείω,  αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν εχω δει να υπάρχει μεγάλη απόκλιση του attenuation απο την πραγματική απόσταση,  όσο χάλια και να ήταν η γραμμή.

Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή και να γράφει λάθος νούμερα.

Ναι μπορεί να είσαι δίπλα σε κάποιο ΑΚ και να παίρνεις απο κάποιο άλλο δυστυχώς

----------


## NexTiN

Μην ξεχάμε ότι τα 20dB μπορεί να είναι και ο μέσος όρος που βγάζει ο εξοπλισμός μιας και στο VDSL στην ουσία έχουμε 2 Down / 2 Up τιμές που δεν τις βλέπουμε αναλυτικά. Τώρα στα του MRAR. Αν όντως είσαι στο Α/Κ Παγκρατίου, σύμφωνα με τις λίστες των "κατωφλιών" και επειδή κατά 99% την έχεις πατήσει λόγω του ADSL, τα 20dB στο συγκεκριμένο Α/Κ έχουν δηλωμένο κατώφλι τα *5972* οπότε και γι'αυτόν τον λόγο δεν μπορεί το σύστημα να δεχτεί βλάβη...

Δυστυχώς αυτά είναι τα νέα δεδομένα. Οι Πάροχοι για άλλη μια φορά υπέγραψαν το RUO και τώρα ψάχονται γιατί δεν μπορούν να δηλώσουν πλέον βλάβες για χαμηλό συγχρονισμό, αποσυνδέσεις, χαμηλό UP, κτλ. Τα ίδια είχαν γίνει και παλαιότερα που οι ίδιοι είχαν ζητήσει να μπουν οι διηλεκτρικές μετρήσεις χαλκού στο RUO (και τους γύρισε μπούμερανγκ) οπότε δεν λαμβάνονταν υπόψιν ο συγχρονισμός όταν οι διηλεκτρικές ήταν εντός ορίων...

----------


## Diamadis

> Αν όντως είσαι στο Α/Κ Παγκρατίου, σύμφωνα με τις λίστες των "κατωφλιών" και επειδή κατά 99% την έχεις πατήσει λόγω του ADSL, τα 20dB στο συγκεκριμένο Α/Κ έχουν δηλωμένο κατώφλι τα *5972* οπότε και γι'αυτόν τον λόγο δεν μπορεί το σύστημα να δεχτεί βλάβη...


Με λίγα λόγια είμαι και τυχερός δηλαδή, με αυτό το κατώφλι...
Μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω με κάποιον τρόπο το ΑΚ που ανήκω; Από τον αριθμό βρόχου πχ, ή αν ρωτήσω στο support της Vodafone θα μου πούνε;

----------

